# Do You Use Snapchat?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you use Snapchat on a regular basis? I keep hearing about but never got to grips with the platform.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, didn't start using it until like a few months ago but it's really ****ing fun.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't use it on a regular basis, and actually haven't used it in months now. When I did it was mostly to receive pictures (of my friend's cat), I never had anything to send.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah I don't mess with it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I still have no idea what's the main purpose of this thing.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

No...I aleady find my lack of social contact in FB to be enough of an indicator of how lame I would be on yet another platform.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't. I think it's stupid and a complete waste of time. I know that's the point, but I don't see the fun in using it. Also, you kind of need to have friends for the full experience. It's such an unnecessary social media outlet. I fell the same way about sites like Instagram and Vine. I wish I could like stuff like Snapchat, but I don't. Whenever I hear someone ask me my Snapchat, I tell them I don't have one, and they look at me like I just pulled my d*ck out. Why can't I just like the same stupid sh*t that other people like?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Isn't it like Instagram accept picture altering apps are a bit more abundant?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Nope. No idea what that is.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't use Snapchat, but I've been 'Snapchatted'... 

...made to look like a dog, a princess, a zombie, a cop... I've vomited a rainbow... These are those that I can recall...

I don't know much about it, other than that I've had some less-than-flattering pictures of me uploaded to social media through it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The closest I have gotten to using Snapchat is sending my friend a picture of Ian Botham's ghastly genitalia through WhatsApp.

So unless using a different app entirely counts, then no.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't have it, I don't even like Snapchat...what is even the point to Snapchat?


----------



## jrmuniz96 (Oct 15, 2016)

No

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 814065 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ironically with my guitarist. We're pretty gay with eachother but only for teh lelz.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. don't even know what it is.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I've heard of it but don't use it, actually no body I know uses it in my area.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I have no use for it. I hate pictures of myself and since I rarely leave the house I really have nothing interesting to photograph.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Ya know I feel like snapchat has honestly made me a lot more comfortable with pictures of myself and just my appearance overall. Like having people take surprise pictures that look unflattering to me and just like accepting it and joking about it I dunno. I think just overall I'm feeling a lot more comfortable in my own skin and this has just helped further that.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I use it regularly now because iv'e made some friends in college who use it and that's how we primarily communicate. Some girls I hangout with use it to keep in contact.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I mean kind of but not really, not regularly at least, I used to use it all the time in high school but now its more like whats the point.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I enjoy using it. Some of the filters are hysterical. :lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't even really know what it is to be honest but everyone I know uses it. I don't have a smartphone. It's a shame because I would really like to use Instagram -- would be a great outlet to post my art.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't use Snapchat, but I've been 'Snapchatted'...
> 
> ...made to look like a dog, a princess, a zombie, a cop... I've vomited a rainbow... These are those that I can recall...
> 
> I don't know much about it, other than that I've had some less-than-flattering pictures of me uploaded to social media through it.


Oh thats horrible!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Almost daily. I only snap my sisters and two of their friends that I've known for a long time.. I need friends of my own to get the full Snapchat experience, lol.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Downloaded it, screwed around with it for a few minutes, didn't get it, uninstalled gg.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I downloaded it once, didnt understand anything, deleted it. It seems like the new facebook, aka a lame social media that popular people with friends use. It's just a bunch of ugly filters that annoy me. And then theres the thing about posts getting deleted and people seeing if you screenshot it? Like whats the point and fun with it then??

I would get it again if my fave celebrities got it, but none of them do, they're on twitter and instagram. So i'll stick with those two thanks...


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope, last time I used it was 2014.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not yet. I've uploaded videos on instagram, but not on snapchat yet. Will use it later on. I'm only anxious that the videos and pictures can be saved on snapchat. That's awful.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hell no.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Not a chance.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. Downloaded it but never used it. I eventually forgot about it until I deleted it to free up space.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Only to play with the filters, which amuse me way more than I should probably admit. I've never actually sent or received anything.



Atheism said:


> I don't even really know what it is to be honest but everyone I know uses it. I don't have a smartphone. It's a shame because I would really like to use Instagram -- would be a great outlet to post my art.


What kind of art do you do?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ai said:


> What kind of art do you do?


I like to draw  I like to do portraits, pencil drawings, pen drawings, and watercolor. Anything else I do in color is usually with a computer. I'm taking an oil painting class now though because I never learned and I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't have it, but one of my sisters annoys me with it when she's bored, and she uses the filters on me so she can turn me into an animal. I don't see what's so fun about it, but Face Swap is okay.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

No. I had a couple friends that tried to get me into it, but I never understood the point of it. If I wanted to show them a photo, I could just do it through text. Why would I want another app for photos and have a timer on them?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, and don't care to.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never tried it. My boyfriend has used it on me though x__x


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Never have, no plans to start


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I downloaded it but I have no idea how to use it and I think I'd be to terrified to send a message to anyone. I can't stand recording myself. I'll probably end up deleting it.

I always try these different forms of social media but they never work out for me.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never used it. I only had a vague idea of what it was all about until this thread prompted me to look into it more. The idea of basing conversations around photos seems awkward and useless to me. I don't have a plan that enables me to use mobile data when out and about either, so I stay off social media unless I'm at home. I just have a few online friends that I'm often not in contact with, and I don't expect them to use it. Facebook and sometimes Skype are enough for me, personally.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I have one but don't really use it. I need friends for that. Although, I will say it's useful for taking profile pics. Phone cameras always flip the photo and the results are less than satisfying.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

No, it's for normies!


----------

